# Bloodhound SSC supersonic record updates



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2016)

Bloodhound Project has announced the date for its first crack at the initial 1287 km/h (800mph) target.

http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/

The announcement comes twenty years after Andy Green went supersonic in the Thrust SSC (on the 15October 1997) to set a new World Land Speed Record of 1277.98 km/h (763.035 mph)







BLOODHOUND Supersonic First Record Attempt: October 2017









http://www.wheelsmag.com.au/news/1607/bloodhound-ssc-sets-date-for-first-supersonic-record-attempt/


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh wow i remember Thrust SSC... what a beautiful machine that was!


----------



## D007 (Jul 5, 2016)

I love seeing people spending millions on dumb super cars, when there are people starving all over the world.. Because that's how it should be right?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

D007 said:


> I love seeing people spending millions on dumb super cars, when there are people starving all over the world.. Because that's how it should be right?



Of course it is.. welcome to Earth fella!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll believe it when I see it.  It's one thing to keep the car under control and another entirely to break the sound barrier.  Both together is insane.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 5, 2016)

Just for the record, i have seen the real Thrust 2 in a museum as a kid, it's gigantic, and i was actually scared by it's sheer size. Coventry transport museum to be exact.


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 5, 2016)

D007 said:


> I love seeing people spending millions on dumb super cars, when there are people starving all over the world.. Because that's how it should be right?


Life is not fair. 
At least they are doing something with money, most people with money work 14 hours a day dressed in a suit, to make more money. Instead of spending those that they have.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 27, 2016)

China’s Geely auto group has become the main sponsor behind the British Bloodhound supersonic car project.

The Asian company’s support means the jet-cum-rocket racer now has the financial means to go and break the land speed record next year.

Geely is the largest privately owned car manufacturer in China.

It is perhaps better known in the West as the owner of Volvo and the London Taxi Company, which makes “black cabs”.







The vehicle is presently at the Bloodhound technical centre in Bristol, being stripped down from its initial "dry build”, prior to being reassembled, with fluids, ready to start running.
http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/photos/bloodhound-technical-centre-0

A key task is to complete the development of the vehicle's rocket system.

Bloodhound will be using a Eurofighter-Typhoon jet engine to get itself rolling and to reach speeds in the low hundreds (mph), but it will need a booster to take it through the sound barrier and on to 800mph.

The rocket itself is being sourced from the Nammo company in Norway,https://www.nammo.com/
but it will use a Bloodhound-designed gearbox and oxidiser pump driven by a Jaguar V8.

Testing of these elements all operating together is just about to get under way.

"In July next year we will be down at Newquay (airport) to go 200mph," said chief engineer Mark Chapman. "That's for shakedown runs of the whole car. Then we go out to South Africa in September/October to go 800mph."


----------



## Bow (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice but I am a fan of....https://www.landspeed.com/

Armed with the tail number, Ed shared it out to the world via the website. A few weeks went by, and he didn’t think much of it, until one day, he got an email. An employee of NASA Dryden, Tony Landis, had become an avid follower of the project. When he saw the tail number, he looked through their records and found a breadth of information. The plane had in fact been stationed at Edwards Air Force Base in California for most of its life. While it had never seen combat, it had served another purpose. That F–104 had acted as a chase plane for some of the greatest experimental aircraft out of Edwards, including the X–15 and the SR–71. The list of pilots included some of the greatest icons of aviation history, of which Ed could barely believe. It was nothing if not special to Ed, because of its rich history.

Finding the serial number and discovering the deep history of the aircraft was something else, but Ed saw it as being something more. It was almost fate in some way, that they would be using plane 0763 to break Speed Record of 763 MPH. They would end up making history of their own. 763 was no longer just a number, it would be their salvation.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2016)

D007 said:


> I love seeing people spending millions on dumb super cars, when there are people starving all over the world.. Because that's how it should be right?



You're on a technology site, not a charity.  We spend money on toys, it's what we do.


----------



## broken pixel (Sep 27, 2016)

Jet-Cum-Rocket Racer, what a name.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 10, 2016)

365 days to go ..............plenty of time for me to get excited..........


An extract from Andy Green's diary about preparing the track surface


_When I first saw the surface of Hakskeen Pan, in the Northern Cape of South Africa, over 7 years ago, 2 things were immediately obvious. The first was that the hard, smooth clay pan surface could be the best Land Speed Record track ever. The second was that it would take a truly huge effort to clear the layer of stones that covered most of the 20 million square metres that we would need. The Northern Cape Provincial Government very bravely agreed to take this immense task on and, 7 years later, the results are just astonishing.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakskeenpan


With work now all but complete, we went from one end to the other, over 12 miles (20 kilometres) away. As we raced along, all we could see was a perfectly smooth and stone-free surface, as far as the eye could see. The track team of over 300 people has worked away for the past 7 years, clearing an area equivalent to a wide road from London to Moscow. They have prised around 16,000 tonnes of stones (over 50 tonnes per person!) out of the surface to leave the most incredible track surface behind, ready for BLOODHOUND to arrive next year.

The track team has hand-cleared the largest area on earth ever prepared for a motorsport event._

http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/blog/andy-green’s-diary-–-october-2016



The right desert





http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/project/adventure/desert-race-track


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 10, 2016)

What did they do with all those stones and rocks?
Sell them to China to build an Island?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 10, 2016)

If the guys had their heads screwed on they would build a big ramp at the end and never see it again...........7 years picking stones in a desert...........no thankyou.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 10, 2016)

7 years is a lot of hard labour.
The first rain and that clay pan will be a bog, stones will naturally rise to the surface also over the years, so constant monitoring will have to be done.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 9, 2017)

Last month, a small number of the team went down to Newquay Aerohub to test the jet engine's fuel system  latest BHTV video 







To replicate the effects of _g_ for the fuel test, the team built a rig to tilt the whole fuel system to 60 degrees nose-up (to simulate 2_g_ acceleration) and 70 degrees nose down (simulating 3_g_ deceleration).






Under all loads, fuel is pumped from the main fuel tank by a high-volume aircraft pump (rescued from a scrap ex-RAF Tornado).

This pump runs on three-phase alternating current (AC) generated through the EJ200's "aircraft mounted accessory drive", or AMAD (more of which later).

The main fuel tank (400 litres) is constantly "topped up" by two auxiliary tanks (100 litres each) after engine start, so that the main tank is still full when I let the brakes off a few minutes after start.

The transfer pumps are smaller than the main AC pump (they come from the same scrap Tornado) and run on direct current (DC) from the car's 24V DC power system. We need to test both the main tank AC pump and the DC transfer pumps.

You can watch the tank filling up in this short video clip.



article here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-38883760

facts and figures
http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/project/car


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 13, 2017)

Drolling for an afterburnerless ej200 with just axial thrust vectoring, don't know where Ive read or  if correct, but it could be imaginative 5x10^6  a pop , only need the one.
leowers of 10
le2: cant bother myself right now searching the intervewebs as to by how much they can get passed the standing record, mathwise.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2017)

The Bloodhound SSC land speed record attempt has been postponed until the second half of 2018.

In the latest round of announcements from the Bloodhound team, it was revealed that outstanding work on the recently updated rocket has delayed the attempt by nearly a year.






http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/motorsport/bloodhound-ssc-land-speed-record-attempt-postponed


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The Bloodhound SSC land speed record attempt has been postponed until the second half of 2018.
> 
> In the latest round of announcements from the Bloodhound team, it was revealed that outstanding work on the recently updated rocket has delayed the attempt by nearly a year.
> 
> ...



They must use some special designed top notch wheel bearings for that thing...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> They must use some special designed top notch wheel bearings for that thing...




The Timken Company https://www.timken.com/
 is a leading global manufacturer of highly engineered bearings, alloy steels and related components. Their technologies and products turn up virtually everywhere equipment moves or power is transmitted and by applying their knowledge of friction management. Timken expertise will be crucial in providing a robust solution for the wheel bearings on BLOODHOUND SSC.
http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/news/timken-provide-wheel-bearing-solution-1000-mph-car


Castrol supply the lubricunts
http://www.castrol.com/en_gb/united-kingdom/about-us/news-events/bloodhound-titanium-inside.html


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 9, 2017)

The supersonic car that will attempt to break the 1,600 kilometers per hour (1,000 miles per hour) limit has had a successful test run of its powerful jet engine.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2017)

Bloodhound Supersonic Car (SSC) reached speeds of more than 200mph (320kph) in under eight seconds as it hurtled down a 1.7 mile (2.7km) long section of runway at Cornwall Airport in Newquay with its engine roaring.

The test run was the first chance for driver and RAF pilot Andy Green to take the controls of the £30 million ($40 million) vehicle.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 18, 2018)

Thread update
*Happy Christmas! Bloodhound SSC refuelled by Yorkshire business chap*
In news that will bring festive cheer to fans of plucky Brit engineering efforts, the Bloodhound 1,000mph car project has been lobbed a lifeline by Yorkshire-based entrepreneur Ian Warhurst.

Warhurst, who sold his Barnsley-based company, Melett, for an undisclosed sum to US outfit Wabtec this time last year, snapped up the business and assets of Bloodhound after the thing went TITSUP* on 7 December.

The deal was signed off on 14 December, and Warhurst will be meeting the team in the New Year, once their Christmas hangovers have subsided.

Melett is all about turbochargers and, while Bloodhound is powered by something a little more explosive, Warhurst's experience in the automotive engineering sector will prove useful. As will his chequebook. In the last set of accounts filed (PDF) at Companies House, Melett reported an operating profit of £5.3m on sales of £28m.

Andrew Sheridan, joint administrator for the project, was cock-a-hoop about the development and said, "We have been overwhelmed by the passion that clearly exists for Bloodhound and are thrilled that we have been able to secure a buyer who is able to give this inspiring project a future."

Sheridan also paid tribute to the Ministry of Defence and Rolls Royce, without whose support "it would not have been possible for the project to be in a position to continue".

As for when we might see Bloodhound rolling once more, the administrators were more coy, saying that Warhust will detail his plans early next year.
While the future is by no means assured, for many an engineering fan the news that the Bloodhound project has been yanked back from the precipice will make this week's Christmas parties all the more bearable.

The BLOODHOUND Team are delighted to announce a purchaser for the business and assets has been secured, which will allow the project to continue. Read the full story here: https://t.co/R0RcL4rIlH pic.twitter.com/yF1DhxSYs5
— BLOODHOUND SSC (@BLOODHOUND_SSC) December 17, 2018​
Update from  https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/12/17/bloodhound/


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 20, 2019)

"" News UPDATE  ""








						Bloodhound diary: South African trials get under way
					

The team behind the Bloodhound supersonic car is in Northern Cape to start running the vehicle.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*Bloodhound diary: South African trials get under way*
*A British team is developing a car that will be capable of reaching 1,000mph (1,610km/h). Powered by a rocket bolted to a Eurofighter-Typhoon jet engine, the vehicle aims to show its potential by going progressively faster, year after year. By the end of 2019, *Bloodhound* wants to have demonstrated speeds above 500mph. The next step would be to break the existing world land speed record (763mph; 1,228km/h). The racing will take place on Hakskeen Pan in Northern Cape, South Africa.*
We're off! By the time you read this, Bloodhound will already have started the 5,500-mile journey south to its Hakskeenpan desert track in South Africa.
The majority of the team will arrive in mid-October, aiming to start high-speed testing towards the end of the month.
There's been a huge amount of work over the past few weeks to get the car ready.
It may seem strange that we've apparently left everything to the last minute but believe me, it's not by choice.

Read more at 
BBC link above


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 25, 2019)

update

The Bloodhound supersonic car has completed its first drive across the Hakskeen dry lake in South Africa.
Pilot Andy Green took the jet-powered vehicle on a gentle 100mph (160km/h) shakedown test run on Friday.
Bloodhound is in Northern Cape for high-speed trials as it works towards an assault on the land speed record next year.
That mark - of 763mph (1,228km/h) - was set 22 years ago, also by Andy Green, in the Thrust SSC car.
Thrust broke the sound barrier in the process - the first, and only, car to have achieved the feat


----------



## melk (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice to see this still moving along. I have followed it off and on for years now.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2019)

British supersonic car which could smash land speed record ‘hits 334mph in tests’
		

*British supersonic car which could smash land speed record ‘hits 334mph in tests*
A British supersonic car which could smash the land speed record next year has already hit 334mph in tests.
The Bloodhound vehicle will aim to smash the land speed record of 763mph, and has begun trials in South Africa at the Hakskeenpan desert, Northern Cape, South Africa.
The current speed record was set by British RAF wing commander Andy Green 22 years ago in Thrust.
The test runs will see the car blast across a dried-up lake bed at up to 600mph, with the team watching closely to see how the car slows down.

‘Below about 400mph, the front wheels steer the car just like they do on your car. But above 400-450mph, the wheels start to work like rudders and it's the aerodynamic forces on the wheels that's doing the steering.’
‘Here at the Hakskeenpan on a 10 mile track we can accelerate for much longer, achieve higher speeds and investigate the car’s stability, performance and drag, all crucial as we move towards setting a new world land speed record.’


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

Been a good read for work time this morning    Thanks for posting this up


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 5, 2019)

New Update
*Bloodhound goes faster still at 491mph*








						Bloodhound goes faster still at 491mph
					

The UK-led challenge to the land speed record ups its pace in trials in the Kalahari Desert.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The Bloodhound supersonic car has reached its highest speed yet of 491mph (790km/h).
Tuesday was the sixth time the arrow-shaped racer had run across Hakskeen Pan in South Africa.
Each time it goes out, driver Andy Green pushes the vehicle a little more, gathering the data that will enable it to safely break the sound barrier, and the land speed record of 763mph.
That can't happen until 2020, when a rocket is added to the car.
At the moment, Bloodhound is operating on just the thrust of its Eurofighter EJ200 jet engine. But as Tuesday's outing showed, this vehicle has tremendous potential.
"The EJ200 caned the car all the way up to 500mph, or rather just a fraction under. 491mph," Wing Commander Green told BBC News


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2020)

Update

The Bloodhound land-speed record car is going green, with plans to use a zero-emissions rocket and biofuel in its Eurofighter jet engine, plus electric motors instead of V8s. We wonder if it’ll be ULEZ-compliant?
How on earth do you have a zero-emissions rocket? Well, put simply, a rocket is merely a fixed vector for thrust. What creates the thrust is up to the user, and in the case of Bloodhound, it will be concentrated hydrogen peroxide. All it will emit is water and oxygen. 
The record attempt, which should see the LSR hit speeds of more than 800mph, is earmarked for the third quarter of 2021.

link https://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news...rocket/ar-BBZizP6?li=AAJsFr5&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

I can't wait to see this happening!!


----------

